# My first . . . um . . . .



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2012)

It started out to be my second goblet, but as I got into it I found voids. I couldn't tell how deep so I tried to incorporate them but it wasn't possible. So what started out to be a large goblet, ended up being a petite . . . . . um . . . . candle stand I guess. I need to make a base for it. 

[attachment=1498]

[attachment=1500]

You can see the colors of the wood beter in this light.
[attachment=1502]


Have any of you turners started out to make something, but you had to make something else to save the wood? 



.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 28, 2012)

Kevin said:


> It started out to be my second goblet, but as I got into it I found voids. I couldn't tell how deep so I tried to incorporate them but it wasn't possible. So what started out to be a large goblet, ended up being a petite . . . . . um . . . . candle stand I guess. I need to make a base for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a fairly regular occurance down here...
Many times a blank tells ME what it wants to be!

I've learned to not argue about it...

p


----------



## CodyS (Jan 28, 2012)

That is VERY nice .

But you didn't 'F' it up!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2012)

I do not know what the he!! it is but it sure is a pretty one.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2012)

Can't use it for a carving mallet bigcat. Part of the upper stem has bark inclusion. This tree grew extremely funky. Funny thing no one has asked me the species. Is it that obvious? 


.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 28, 2012)

Take a WAG. It's domestic. Gives fruit (nuts to be exact).





.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mesquite??--Walnut.......


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 28, 2012)

I like this one. The shape is really cool. I have to admit that I didn't have a close look, but my first impression was walnut. Am I wrong?


----------

